# Laurens County- Dublin Ga.



## nriley (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry... pending payment, we are full... PM me to get on next years list

We are Laughingbuck hunting club and are in need of  two good trophy minded members for the 2016/2017 season.  
             NO DRAMA QUEENS NEED APPLY
Located in Laurens County just South of Dublin Ga. on 1757 acres. 2 hours from Atlanta, 1 hour from Macon, 1.5 from Savannah. Dues are $1050 with 20 members total.
Our camp has power, water, 30 amp service and water hook ups at all trailer camping spots. We have a cook house with a full size stove, ice maker, fire place and a sink, and a 37" TV for movie nights. 
We are a family friendly no drama club and all enjoy time our time at camp year round. Our members.. all great great guys willing to share a meal, a beer, or helping you find the perfect spot for your deer stand. 
Our lease has it all, more turkeys than I have ever seen anywhere, deer, hogs and areas so thick bucks can die from old age, 300 acres of clear cuts, hardwood bottoms, crab apple trees scattered all over, and personal food plots. A 2.5 acre pond stocked with bream, bass and catfish, a boat and dock to enjoy year round, also a few ducks.

Please.. visit our website for more photos and a compleat list of rules
www.laughingbuck.webs.com contact me with any questions (Neal Riley 770 335-6103)


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 20, 2016)

turkey hunting???


----------



## nriley (Apr 21, 2016)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> turkey hunting???



Yes, we do turkey hunt....


----------



## strike (May 5, 2016)

Coon Hunting?


----------



## fishingwithlyndon (May 5, 2016)

are there any openings in your club?


----------



## nriley (May 6, 2016)

fishingwithlyndon said:


> are there any openings in your club?



One opening remains...


----------



## nriley (May 6, 2016)

strike said:


> Coon Hunting?



I know you guys get a bad rap but our members have voted that down, so sorry... no dogs.


----------



## nriley (May 9, 2016)

All spots filled, you've gotta be quicker next time! 
I'm making a list for next year, PM to be on the list.


----------

